# HELP HELP: Fish have Cloudy Eyes AND!!!



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

I noticed two days ago my arowana had clody eyes and a white mess on the front of his head. so i treated my tank with fungus remover and ick gaurd 2. just in case. well now i wake up and look in my tank and all my fish have cloudy eyes but the arowana. what can i treat it with? i did put more fungus stuff in there. what do i need to do in detail if anyone knows? i have all catfish and one arowana. two plecos as well. it looks like there might be small little white dots on two of the fish but it might just be the fungus. but i did treat with ick guard 2. i need help.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Could you please provide a pic of the affected fish?


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay so there are some pics so ppl can help me out


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

i have no clue...sorry.

i also can't see the white on the aro.

btw...how is that 1000 gallon coming along?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Next time you have an issue, don't just go throwing stuff in there. It's definitely not ich, so there was no need to add that. 
The white stuff kind of just looks like they're losing their slime coat. 
I have had a few fish that got that cloud over their eyes. It went away pretty quickly. I actually think it was from a net I had that must have been too abbrasive. 
This is what I would do. Do water changes every other day. Treat will melafix and/or pimafix. Bump the temp up to 85* or so.
You might have had an ammonia spike. What kind of and how much media do you have in your fx5?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Other sites say cloudy eye is a gram-negative bacteria infection or a reaction to pH or medication. Change lots of water. Clean water is the best medicine. Maybe try an anitbiotic like maracin II.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

im useing maracin 2 and i did a 30% water change. they have a bacteria infection i know it. hopefully they pull through. in my fluval fx5 i use fluval bio max and another product called Seachem™ Matrix™ Biofilter Media. i took out my carbon because the meds said to. also my amonia did spike and i dont know what to do to lower it but i think i might use something to lower it asap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

waterchanges. waterchanges. waterchanges. you have alot of very large messy fish in that tank, and when you add meds, it can kill off your bioload. waterchanges . their eyes may never clear up, but you might save them, then you need to move them into a proper home.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

okay so if i save them im going to rehome the shovel nose and marble catfish. thanks for ur help everyone


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When all the fish in a tank suddenly get cloudy eyes overnight, and the clouds are smooth and uniform like that instead of being made up of zillions of tiny specks, then it's almost always an environmental factor to blame, not a disease.

Hmmm, let's see... your catfish are all affected, and this happened right after you put ick guard in the tank. I think I found yer problem..

Waterchanges with good water and time will fix this.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

ick gauard was not put in the tank until after they had the signs. the ick meds did not do this. i have a bactierial disease


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Always listen to TOS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

The marbeled catfish seems to be having problems with its slimecoat, which tells me that the bioload for this tank is too much and you're not keeping up on waterchanges. I agree with what has been said.....KEEP THE WATER CLEAN! Do PLENTY of waterchanges and keep ammonia at 0! 
And when that's cleared up, find homes for some of those fish as you're tank is not that big and waaaay too overstocked with big fish.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

all i have now is my 12" arowana, 15" cross cat the 15" marble cat and two plecos now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

the point is that most all of those fish need a bigger home. there are alot of other fish that would live VERY happily in a 120 gallon tank.

as far as what happened... cloudy eyes can be a sign of ammonia, or other poor water quality issues. that may be why your arowana got cloudy eyes. the rest of the fishes eyes clouded up because of the meds most likely. mixing meds ISNT a good idea, and using the wrong meds is a bad idea as well. i dont believe its a bacterial issue at all, waterquality and meds issue instead.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

We've told you over and OVER and OVER again that this tank was going to crash.
I'd bet a paycheck that nobody who posted in the redtail cross thread about your tank being too small is the least bit surprised - we all tried to tell you this would happen.

An established (ie years) 120g tank is NOT big enough for an arrowana, or a redtail cross - ALONE. Never mind adding in a "marble cat" (which could be a number of species) and 2 plecos.
Or the fact that the tank has been running less than 6 months (at least according to your other thread)
So - the guy who's been doing this for 30 years and knows more than we do, the friend who said this would be ok - he's fixing everything for you, right ?

Its been said above - waterchanges waterchanges, waterchanges - probably daily for a week or two.
And I would probably feed an antibacterial food for a few weeks.

Then when the fish are healthy (so your not handing somebody else a problem) -- get these fish into appropriate housing.
Truely appropriate, not a standard sized (ie non-custom) tank -- these fish need indoor ponds or large (built on-site) tanks - typical 240g tanks won't cut it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

idle0095 said:


> ick gauard was not put in the tank until after they had the signs. the ick meds did not do this. i have a bactierial disease


Well, okay then. If you say so. That's not what you wrote, though.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope you get the problems corrected and are able to find suitable homes for those fish. That arowana needs at least a 2000 gal tank. The aquarium here in Jersey had an arowana in a 2000 gal tank and it still looked a little small for it. Hope you get your problem figured out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Antibiotics can crash your tank, too. Start testing the water and changing it religiously. Cloudy eye can go away on its own it you keep the fish in pristine water.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

That marbled catfish looks like a perruno. 

As said, water changes and more filtration will help your water quality. Which is what it probably was. 

I would personally get rid of the plecos first. All they do is poo too much. The others IMO aren't quite as messy, but will need to go soon as well.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Danh said:


> I would personally get rid of the plecos first. All they do is poo too much.


that made me LOL at work.. :lol:


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have one pleco left. I will NEVER buy another...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

you are forgetting that there are HUNDREDS of species of plecos.... i currently have 9 different species, none of which are the common pleco. there are many GOOD plecos that work hard and stay small. i reccomend a bristlenose pleco of some kind to alot of people tanks, cause they stay small, and eat alot of algae. dont think that all plecos are the same


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Well in my tanks and this guys tank bristlenose would dissapear in minutes. I've had commons, gibs and royals. I hate them all. The royals were nice to look at, but not worth it to me. IMO, many look nice, but still not worth it. Large or small. For me that is.


----------

